# Manchu



## -Pippi-

Does anyone speak Manchu also?
I need someone who can correct some easy sentences from English to Manchu!

Thanks!


----------



## fffa4lulua

As far as I know Manchu language is nearly extinct, and there's only less then 100 native speakers alive. Nowadays, the approximate ten millions Manchu people have Mandarin as there first language.
However, Xibe(Sibe) language, which is still actively spoken by the 40,000 Xibe people, is considered identical with Manchu language. In fact, many historians in the Forbidden Palace in Beijing are Xibes as they can understand and translate the Qing imperial documents.

Go to the Wikipedia page and there may be some useful links at the bottom.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchu_language


----------



## MoisesYU

If you really need thoes transilations, I recommend you a page called "SOLONJU", which is a forum of manchu. But it's written en chinese mandarin, I'm affraid you cannot understand.


----------



## MoisesYU

http://www.solonju.net/forum/
this is the web-page, but if you have any problem, maybe I can help you, I also know a little bit Manchu.


----------

